# Steam Cleaning advice.



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

Having read a few threads on here i'm wondering whats the benefits of using steam cleaning? I would be interested to know if it can provide the same results as a normal water wash etc as i have no access to a pressure washer and outside tap unless i borrow my neighbours or run buckets from the front of the house around to the cars etc. Can you use a steam cleaner on the paintwork not just the carpets or seats?

would this be suitable?
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/64640/Cleaning/Cleaning-Machinery/Titan-1800W-Steam-Cleaner-230V

thanks in advance.


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a small steam cleaner and it works a treat i was looking at that also but can not make my mind up so many out there think you need to loo at the flow rate for the steam? But 1 thing i cant get round is the temp of the steam there is a lot of different temps about and not sure what i should be looking for.

For the money worth a try netto have them for £54.99 vax

good luck

Steve


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz181/icemanste/Car Detail/

for the price of £11.99 not bad

Steve


----------



## waqastariq (Apr 8, 2011)

Bee said:


> Having read a few threads on here i'm wondering whats the benefits of using steam cleaning? I would be interested to know if it can provide the same results as a normal water wash etc as i have no access to a pressure washer and outside tap unless i borrow my neighbours or run buckets from the front of the house around to the cars etc. Can you use a steam cleaner on the paintwork not just the carpets or seats?
> 
> would this be suitable?
> http://www.screwfix.com/prods/64640/Cleaning/Cleaning-Machinery/Titan-1800W-Steam-Cleaner-230V
> ...


The benefits of steam cleaning out weigh the the traditional cleaning methods by a long way, for example from an environmental prospective you can wash 15+ normal sedans using only 5gallons of water, from the prospective of the results, I think steam cleaning the car exterior and interior is a better way because you get to clean more, for example you can not put water through the air-conditioning vents of your car but steam can! the results in many ways far exceed the traditional wash. Yes, you can use steam cleaner both inside and outside of your car.

Doing the steam cleaning your self, for me is not a good idea, you can try though. I prefer getting professional stem cleaning service from DetailXpert here in Detroit as the results are quite better than doing it your self.


----------

